# Bride of Frankenstein costume help!



## cwolfe83 (Aug 8, 2008)

I want to be the Bride of Frankenstein for Halloween but don't know where to start. I have a wig for it, but I don't know about the dress. I seen one online, but don't quite care for it. Does anyone have any ideas for a dress? Also any makeup ideas? Any help would be awesome, tia!


----------



## Onawhim (Aug 22, 2008)

Check out your local thrift shops for dresses. It's amazing what you can find.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

As a matter of fact, I found the perfect white dress for $2 at my local thrift shop when I was Frankie's bride. Sorry I don't have a picture, but it was before I went digital, and I don't have a scanner. I feel pretty sure it was someones shepherd costume for a Christmas pageant, it was just a long, loose white tunic with short sleeves. I wrapped my arms and hands in bandages made from torn white sheets. As for makeup, I did a pale face with lots of eye makeup, red lips and I drew a fine black line with stitches along my jawline under my chin. It looked really good, if I do say so myself. Here's a link to a pic:

http://thesmallworldofalt.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/bride_of_frankenstein_elsa_lanchester2.jpg


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

i just thought of another place you could see how the Bride is supposed to look, our very own Lauriebeast made a prop of her, and she is FABULOUS....here's the link:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/63395-bride-completed.html


----------



## cwolfe83 (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks for the help! I have some pretty good ideas now.


----------

